

My Weekend Project: FanCanvas - dapvincent
https://medium.com/p/93d6cd7e44f3

======
owenfi
Vastly prefer this mechanism for viewing and exploring a user's videos. Signal
to noise is much higher and it seems to be more compatible with Safari minus
Flash.

